# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printed Tools - Tape Measure, etc

## Larry

I thought these pieces were incredible.  Not for the fact that they are 3d printed but for the fact that they were 3d printed all in one print, already together.  Below is what a man going by the handle of AngryMonk has been working on.  He is trying to 3D print an entire toolbox.  So far he has come up with designs and printed out 2 different tools.  Both amazing, if you ask me.  

The first tool is a Tape Measure which can be printed out completely assembled.  It is actually made up of 114 different parts which the printer prints out in 1 piece.  This means the tool comes out of the printer exactly how you see it, with tape inside and all.  The tape measure has about 52 inches of tape in it, and is accurate down to about a quarter to a half an inch.  






The second tool is also pretty incredible, and is created from 9 different pieces which come out of the printer completely assembled as well.  It is a 4 inch dial caliber.  Check out the video and picture below:






It will certainly be interesting to see what other elaborate tools he comes up with.

----------


## LambdaFF

That is an impressive feat. I'd be curious to know what materials he used. I guess he looked for dimensionally stable materials first ?
Anyway, well done.

----------


## Flixtix

These are crazy looking.  Anyone know what type of printer this dude used to print these out?

----------


## Larry

Yes, I just found it.  he used a Stratasys Objet Eden 3D printer.   These costs just under $100,000.  He updated his blog to include these details.

----------

